# Direction the "Dish" Dish needs to point?



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello

I am considering dumping DirecTV and moving to Dish. I have been with direcTV for 17 years and they want 300 bucks so I can record more the 2 shows at a time. Anyway I am considering the Hopper but have no idea what direct the dish needs to point. I would like to use the same location the directv dish is located but am unsure if this is possible. So could someone kindly educate me?

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

One aid might be www.dishpointer.com.

Another might be, download the satellite locator app on android or iPhone/iPad, stand at satellite dish and display will approximate where satellites are in your sky.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

There are three satellites on the Eastern Arc and another three on the Western Arc. Depends on your location and best reception (ie. no trees) which you will go for. The installer will choose the best for you. You can check the directions and clearances of each satellite at the above mentioned dishpointer web site.

Eastern Arc
Satellites - 61.5, 72.7, 77.0

Western Arc
Satellites - 110, 119, 129


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

EdJ said:


> There are three satellites on the Eastern Arc and another three on the Western Arc. Depends on your location and best reception (ie. no trees) which you will go for. The installer will choose the best for you. You can check the directions and clearances of each satellite at the above mentioned dishpointer web site.
> 
> *Eastern Arc
> Satellites - 61.5, 72.7, 77.0*
> ...


Though if the eastern arc is selected, I understand you likely won't need 77 degrees and will receive a dish 1000.2 with an EA twin LNBF to receive just 61.5 and 72.7.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The real question is where the OP is at as well as which arc his local stations are on. Some markets do have them available on both Eastern and western Arc (like mine - Raleigh Durham), but most have HD locals available only on one or the other. The more general channels (ESPN, Food, etc) are available on both.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeones said:


> Hello
> 
> I am considering dumping DirecTV and moving to Dish. I have been with direcTV for 17 years and they want 300 bucks so I can record more the 2 shows at a time. Anyway I am considering the Hopper but have no idea what direct the dish needs to point. I would like to use the same location the directv dish is located but am unsure if this is possible. So could someone kindly educate me?


I would too if offered only that. You asked for a Genie, or another DVR? Have Whole House now? Always pay on time? It seems you should be able to get a much better deal with any luck.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> I would too if offered only that. You asked for a Genie, or another DVR? Have Whole House now? Always pay on time? It seems you should be able to get a much better deal with any luck.


+1

Not saying what Dish can offer won't suit your needs better, but for a 17 year member (18 year one here myself, since '95) you should be able to get a lot better deal than that all other things being equal, good pay record, etc.

Try going though the Retention Dept. and remember to always remain respectful regardless of outcome.


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

I called DirecTV 3 times. The Last time I talked to retention. All three calls would not budge from 300.

The answer to me quests are a bit technical for me. My current dish (DirecTV) points South west. I have trees south and all the way around to the east. So the south west is the only clear shot.

Again thanks for the help.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Try posting your *ZIP CODE*


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

45103


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

walk around, check your neighbors if someone using dish antenna, get the direction


----------

